# North Dakotans vote today on tax elimination



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Today people of the state of North Dakota go to the polls and decide whether to RESCIND PROPERTY TAXES!!!!
Good Luck!

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingto...nk3&pLid=169159


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw this morning that the measure to vote out property taxes was soundly defeated by a 3-1 voting margin.....guess ND likes its property taxes!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish we could get a chance to cast a vote on a Federal level.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Vol said:


> I saw this morning that the measure to vote out property taxes was soundly defeated by a 3-1 voting margin.....guess ND likes its property taxes!
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not at all surprising. Everyone gets to vote on property taxes, but the landowner is the only that's got to pay 'em! I wonder if the outcome would have been different had only property owners been able to vote?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

dubltrubl said:


> Not at all surprising. Everyone gets to vote on property taxes, but the landowner is the only that's got to pay 'em! I wonder if the outcome would have been different had only property owners been able to vote?


Well at one time in our great history (when we were still great before the current administration that is) only property owners were allowed to vote with the theory that if somebody could afford property they must be intelligent enough to keep their hands on their money and not fritter it away. Today the only requirements to vote are that sometimes thru nothing more than dumb luck you actually have a 18th birthday. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voting_rights_in_the_United_States

I've been to several graduation open houses the last few weeks. One of them a woman about my own age thought Obama was the greatest thing since sliced bread, she thought it was cool that he smoked pot in his younger days and didn't even begin to comprehend what was so bad about spending 5 trillion dollars in 3 1/2 years. She also thought the government could just print more money if we needed it and didn't have a clue that the result would be higher inflation. She voted for him the first time and is going to vote for him again. Neither her or her husband have full time jobs and when they do work they work off the books for cash so they aren't paying any taxes then of course they get to claim a earned income credit every year. They don't have a pot to piss in nor a window to throw it out of. I always knew she was a flake, but since thru dumb luck she lived long enough to turn 18 she gets the chance to screw up my future thru her ignorant choices at the voting booth.

She's my cousin.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I always knew she was a flake, but since thru dumb luck she lived long enough to turn 18 she gets the chance to screw up my future thru her ignorant choices at the voting booth.
> 
> She's my cousin.


Ah heck Marty, every family tree has a few dip sheets hanging from the branches. You can do alot about some things, but you can't do crap about ignorance...... other than to ignore it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Ah heck Marty, every family tree has a few dip sheets hanging from the branches. You can do alot about some things, but you can't do crap about ignorance...... other than to ignore it.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yah, after 5 minutes listening to her drivel I decided I wasn't even going to waste the time trying to educate her.

She never was the brightest bulb in the string and if our top notch public education system couldn't help her I knew I couldn't


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys:

I like a lot of the political thinking and discussions on this board and suggest that maybe we start a section specifically for political views. I know it would be off-topic relating to hay but much of what we do is related to politics directly or indirectly via regulations, taxes, life-style, beliefs, etc.

Thoughts?

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Ah heck Marty, every family tree has a few dip sheets hanging from the branches. You can do alot about some things, but you can't do crap about ignorance...... other than to ignore it.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The flake who thinks Obama is so great hasn't had central AC all summer so they went out and bought two window units that can't keep up running 24/7. I told a friend from the VFW that did the hookup and evac on the central air unit I installed last summer to go over and see what it'd take to get her AC running. Took him five minutes to fix it, guess she or her husband hasn't changed the air filters in the furnace since they moved in two years ago.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some people a just helpless and clueless. Typical Obama types....want others to take care of them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> The flake who thinks Obama is so great hasn't had central AC all summer so they went out and bought two window units that can't keep up running 24/7. I told a friend from the VFW that did the hookup and evac on the central air unit I installed last summer to go over and see what it'd take to get her AC running. Took him five minutes to fix it, guess she or her husband hasn't changed the air filters in the furnace since they moved in two years ago.


Of course they didn't.....they were Waiting on someone else to do it silly....a person shouldn't have to do things like change filters...for crying out loud man, surely you jest. Just like you shouldnt have to pay for groceries, cell phone, medical costs, housing, etc. Somebody else can do all of that, just sit on your ass, somebody is going to go to work today so you don't have too!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It's no diff than down here we had the opportunity to vote down splost....and it would have been only they called it....get this...esplost with the e being education.....it passed. Unbelievable you can bet I didn't vote for it, bunch of idiots


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Hey guys:
> 
> I like a lot of the political thinking and discussions on this board and suggest that maybe we start a section specifically for political views. I know it would be off-topic relating to hay but much of what we do is related to politics directly or indirectly via regulations, taxes, life-style, beliefs, etc.
> 
> ...


Mixed emotions about that one Ralph....Unfortunately, both parties have drifted to their extremes and neither side is able, or willing, to move close enough to the middle to have a reasonable conversation. Because most of us worked hard to get what we've got and work hard to maintain it, we are typically of a more conservative mindset. In that sense, we would just be preaching to the choir and not really accomplishing much. This site, and all of us, benefit from the diversity of experiences and opinions. We learn from each other. Although I love to bash the current administration, I'm afraid having a section dedicated to it would detract from the site. I feel the same way about religion (both deity-focused and equipment brands).


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Some people a just helpless and clueless. Typical Obama types....want others to take care of them.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Still bugs me to no end that she's allowed to cancel out my vote at the polls. Stupid people shouldn't be allowed to vote, just like they shouldn't be allowed to reproduce as they are polluting the gene pool.

Can you imagine the uproar if some kind of test was required to register to vote? Whether it be a test to determine IQ (which means nothing, some high IQ people are bigger idiots than my cousin), or a basic understanding of how the government and finances actually work, or a common sense test to make sure the person doesn't have their heads buried clear up their arse. That'd be a pipe dream though, can't even get a voter ID law passed nationally. Funny enough, Indiana does require you to have some form of ID on you at all times in public.


----------

